# Using a transom mount trolling motor in a gator mount



## tx1120 (May 5, 2011)

I recently came across a good deal on a motorguide gator mount which I would like to use with my Motorguide Great White SW46HT (transom mount). I have a couple of questions though. First, the shaft on my trolling motor does not appear to be large enough to fit tight in the gator mount. Is there a collar available or has anyone fabricated their own? My second question is do I have to remove the trolling motor head to get the transom mount bracket off? Thanks


----------



## huntinfool (May 5, 2011)

There is a collar that is used with the gator mount. If the shaft size is the same then it should work. Yes you will probably have to take the head off to get the mount off, and while your at it, you can put the collar on to get the shaft to fit in the gator mount. 
https://www.trollingmotorparts.com/Default.aspx?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1
You can find parts here and look up the bracket diagrams. You would need a steering tube and friction knob.


----------



## tx1120 (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------

